# Campsite in Spain



## beth8186 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi to all, I have stumbled across this site whilst looking for information regarding relocating to Spain and I thought this site may be all I need 

Firstly let me introduce myself, I am Beth 36 yrs with partner and 12 yr old daugther, we have made a decision to move abroad with my parents (in 50's).

Between us we have a load of interests and skills we thought we could put this to good use doing something in a nice sunny country, my mum would like a B&B type set up and I would like a campsite or something along those lines.

My question is, for you ex pats that have already taken the plunge, where do I find land / business oppourtunities that are not over priced and more importently are reliablely run. I am aware of the dangers of running head on into something without doing your home work so I am hoping to get some pointers from you folks :eyebrows:

I thank you all in advance for taking the time to read this and welcome your comments/ advise.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beth8186 said:


> Hi to all, I have stumbled across this site whilst looking for information regarding relocating to Spain and I thought this site may be all I need
> 
> Firstly let me introduce myself, I am Beth 36 yrs with partner and 12 yr old daugther, we have made a decision to move abroad with my parents (in 50's).
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum. I have to say that in this economic climate, now probably isnt the time to be taking on a business venture in Spain. the rules, regulations and permits are a minefield at the best of times, but with things as they are, it would be wise to read up as much as you can now, with a view to maybe trying it once things are a financially secure.

But first things first. You need to decide which part of Spain as the rules are different in the different regions. Once you've decided on that, then you need to come over and have a look, ask around, talk to people, check the rules with the local town hall/ayuntamiento and get a feel for how things work

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Beth & Welcome!

Well, I guess the first thing is where a bouts you want to be? Spain has countless property agents if it is land that you are looking for. For ready set up businesses then again there are many agencies. In general I find that almost every business (especially in the tourism trade) is available to buy at the right price. Obviously you are talking about a big investment to buy a ready set up B&B or campsite, and potentially an equally big investment to buy something like land and start up. 

Whatever you see advertised just ignore the price, most are open to serious negotiations. I think the first thing is to say what sort of areas you are thinking of and maybe people on here can give you some links to look at.

Whatever you do, if you are thinking of making a big investment I would study the business closely, ignore that "books' that they show you are these can easily be fabricated, do your own careful research on areas, properties/land etc, and rush into nothing.

You will get tons of advice on here, ask as many questions as you want. The regular posters in here have been there, done that and got the t-shirt and are always happy to help. I contribute to the forums when I get time but also take away a lot of useful information and get questions answered even though I have lived here for ages and live almost a completely spanish life now... the forum is great and as I said, ask anything and someone is bound to have the answers or point you in the right direction.

When are you thinking of coming? What areas have you looked at? And.. dare I ask,.. what sort of level of investment are you looking to/willing & able to commit to?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I have to say that in this economic climate, now probably isnt the time to be taking on a business venture in Spain.


 true, but also, if the OP is looking to buy land to make a campsite, or even buy a casa de campo and turn it into a B&B there are loads of bank repos and bargains to be had... as fr turning it into a thriving business, you are right that is going to take time and ayone considering it needs to be able to stay afloat for a considerable time. I think its fair to say that over the coming year prices of properties, businesses, etc are all going to continue to fall!



jojo said:


> rules, regulations and permits are a minefield at the best of times,


 indeed.. a good lawyer and lots of help from this forum are a must!


----------



## beth8186 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, thats a quick response by all ;-) Thank you...

We are setting ourselves a 2 year plan, thats when we aim to buy and move, we have considered france and southern spain but not necassarily on the coast....

looking in the region of £200,000


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

beth8186 said:


> Wow, thats a quick response by all ;-) Thank you...
> 
> We are setting ourselves a 2 year plan, thats when we aim to buy and move, we have considered france and southern spain but not necassarily on the coast....
> 
> looking in the region of £200,000


Well at least your not rushing... make many many trips and find your short list of areas first then you can begin to look for places to buy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... and just to add a bit of doom and gloom, check out why the previous owners (if you buy an existing) had to leave and make sure you understand all the paperwork and permits! I've got a feeling that a couple of posters on here have B&Bs ??? they may have some useful tips??

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...... and just to add a bit of doom and gloom, check out why the previous owners (if you buy an existing) had to leave and make sure you understand all the paperwork and permits! I've got a feeling that a couple of posters on here have B&Bs ??? they may have some useful tips??
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo.. they will be selling because of "urgent change of circumstances meaning they have to go to the UK", or "thriving business but its time to retire after 10 successful years"... thats the usual ones... they will NEVER be selling because business is bad and they have no money!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

beth8186 said:


> Wow, thats a quick response by all ;-) Thank you...
> 
> We are setting ourselves a 2 year plan, thats when we aim to buy and move, we have considered france and southern spain but not necassarily on the coast....
> 
> looking in the region of £200,000


To cover what, exactly


----------



## beth8186 (Feb 1, 2012)

Everything lol!!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

beth8186 said:


> Everything lol!!!!



OK, well I cant really comment then ......

Do you mean the land and setting up plus all the licences and legal fees... or buying an existing business?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

When we first moved out here to Spain, we traveled around in a Winnebago, staying at campsites all over Spain and getting a good look at different regions before we committed to settling down in one.
Even then (2005), Spanish campsites were not thriving. The owners of several told us they only kept the business going because it belonged to their family. Fiesta times were great for campsite owners, but even the summer season was hit and miss, as the extra money brought in went out to pay for extra staff (and a well run campsite in high season is quite staff intensive in terms of cleaners, laundry workers, pool cleaners, bar workers, general handymen, etc). 
Recently we went back to visit one of those campsite owners. She had had no customers that week at all (and this is a large campsite) and was herself working part time as a cleaner at the hotel up the road.
She said that she wasn't giving up as this is her family home. But wondered how she was going to cope with the summer season, when all her family had left home and she could no longer afford to employ staff.
It was, actually, very sad.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> When we first moved out here to Spain, we traveled around in a Winnebago, staying at campsites all over Spain and getting a good look at different regions before we committed to settling down in one.
> Even then (2005), Spanish campsites were not thriving. The owners of several told us they only kept the business going because it belonged to their family. Fiesta times were great for campsite owners, but even the summer season was hit and miss, as the extra money brought in went out to pay for extra staff (and a well run campsite in high season is quite staff intensive in terms of cleaners, laundry workers, pool cleaners, bar workers, general handymen, etc).
> Recently we went back to visit one of those campsite owners. She had had no customers that week at all (and this is a large campsite) and was herself working part time as a cleaner at the hotel up the road.
> She said that she wasn't giving up as this is her family home. But wondered how she was going to cope with the summer season, when all her family had left home and she could no longer afford to employ staff.
> It was, actually, very sad.


Interesting story. Obviously we all know that things are bad, but I don't know much about this line of business. I thought there would be a loyal following of campers but obviously no. A very sad story to be honest, but I am sure the OP will find it useful in her considerations.

I really want to try camping, not done it since I was a kid. I am not so sure about a tent but really like the idea of one of those huge american style RV things... with satellite broadband and tv! I must hire one this summer and see a bit of spain!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess it depends on the nature of tourism in the region you choose. I live in a Parque Natural and the campsite is fairly busy all year round, with birdwatchers, hikers and mountain bikers supplementing the family campers. The ones on the coast do get winter trade, especially from camper vans passing through on their way to Morocco (we aren't far from the Tangiers ferry).


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> I really want to try camping, not done it since I was a kid. I am not so sure about a tent but really like the idea of one of those huge american style RV things... with satellite broadband and tv! I must hire one this summer and see a bit of spain!


That's exactly what we had. Almost a home from home. There was no way I was going to travel all over the place without decent beds, a loo and a shower! But we didn't have satelite broadband and bought a TV and mobile freeview antenna here, which we unpacked and set up every evening when we stopped somewhere. But the RV wasn't the easiest thing to drive down narrow mountain lanes. 



Alcalaina said:


> I guess it depends on the nature of tourism in the region you choose. I live in a Parque Natural and the campsite is fairly busy all year round, with birdwatchers, hikers and mountain bikers supplementing the family campers. The ones on the coast do get winter trade, especially from camper vans passing through on their way to Morocco (we aren't far from the Tangiers ferry).


Like you say, I guess it does depend on where the campsite is situated. We tended to stick to those fairly near towns and cities because we wanted to look around the neighbourhood.

The main problem with running a campsite, I would say, is that it relies mainly on passing trade (apart from advance bookings from a few regulars).
It would certainly need to be mentioned in as many travel and campsite websites, books and magazines as possible and of course registered with the local health authority (and they do undertake very regular checks). Campsite owners are also expected to know a great deal about the local area, including bus times, local supermarkets, farmacias, doctors, tourist attractions, etc, etc. So, for anyone new to the area, employing at least one knowledgeable member of the local community would be good.

Not the cheapest or easiest of ways to make a living here, but for camping enthusiasts and those who want to work together as friends or family, it might still be worth it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

When we first moved out here to Spain, we traveled around in a Winnebago, staying at campsites all over Spain and getting a good look at different regions before we committed to settling down in one.
Even then (2005), Spanish campsites were not thriving. The owners of several told us they only kept the business going because it belonged to their family. Fiesta times were great for campsite owners, but even the summer season was hit and miss, as the extra money brought in went out to pay for extra staff (and a well run campsite in high season is quite staff intensive in terms of cleaners, laundry workers, pool cleaners, bar workers, general handymen, etc). 
Recently we went back to visit one of those campsite owners. She had had no customers that week at all (and this is a large campsite) and was herself working part time as a cleaner at the hotel up the road.
She said that she wasn't giving up as this is her family home. But wondered how she was going to cope with the summer season, when all her family had left home and she could no longer afford to employ staff.
It was, actually, very sad. :([/quote]
I had no idea that campsites were feeling the pinch. We've been to campsites three or four times over the years and the surprising thing to me was the "seasons". For example, we stayed in caravans in Rojales near Guardamar in July. There was hardly anybody on the site; three or four couples/ families. It was boilibg and uncomfortable. (I had told my parents it wasn't a good idea, but they insisted that August was the bad month. Don't listen to your daughter who has lived here for more than 20 years!!). According to the owners their busy months were winter including New Year.
Another time we went to Siurana, Catalonia. See photos
[IMG]http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/29/2967/RC7QD00Z/anders-blomqvist-morning-fog-below-village-chuch-close-to-edge-of-rock-cliff-siurana-catalonia-spain.jpg










Again it was the summer, beginning of July perhaps, and again *very *few people on site. This time it was a climbing region. As you can see from the photos - lots of climbing opportunities. Their busy seasons were autumn and spring when it's better for climbing. Summer too hot and winter too icy. 

Either way, it was good for us 'cos busy campsites can be a nightmare.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely pictures.

We noticed that in August (perhaps because its the 'time off' month here in Spain?) the campsites had mainly French and Dutch tourists in RVs, but there were a few Spanish students with tents. Come the autumn, that's when more Spanish tourists arrived.
But the lady we got to know well said that her busiest time is still early December, because people take the week off around Constitution Day and Day of the Immaculate Conception. The campsite we stayed at was chock a block that week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Lovely pictures.


Yes, not mine, but that's what we saw!




> We noticed that in August (perhaps because its the 'time off' month here in Spain?) the campsites had mainly French and Dutch tourists in RVs, but there were a few Spanish students with tents. Come the autumn, that's when more Spanish tourists arrived.
> But the lady we got to know well said that her busiest time is still early December, because people take the week off around Constitution Day and Day of the Immaculate Conception. The campsite we stayed at was chock a block that week.


Yes, that should be a good time for the campsites in the south, although the PP might be getting rid of that, mightn't they?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, that should be a good time for the campsites in the south, although the PP might be getting rid of that, mightn't they?


Well, that would really help! :frusty:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You really need to do your home work on this Beth, £200k is not a big budget even in these economic times. You could easily spend 10% of your budget on a toilet/shower block and the rest on a shop/reception plus the cost of the land.

Its sunny in summer, but can be cold and wet in winter so you have realistically six months to make twelve months wages.

Your daughter will be too old for state Schools so its going to cost you anything up to £100 a week in School fees for her.

Bars and hotels are up for sale everywhere and its doubtful if the economic situation is going to improve much if at all over the next couple of years. Look in your travel agents windows, Spanish holidays are going cheap cheap cheap.

I'm not being unduly negative merely telling you how things are. Visit often to fact find, work on your costings and think hard on your future move or you could end up like so many others; going home with tale between your legs and not a pot to pee in.


----------

